# Finally got my MK2 on air



## Junkyard Hero (Jan 18, 2005)

want to give a big thanks to Eli and beyondkustom. he is my localish air lift dealer. 

i am running 1/2 inch lines to the manifold and 3/8s lines to each corner. valves are SMC 3/8s valves. the compressor i am running is a Viar 380 connected to a 5 gallon steel tank. 























































new tires 165 45 15 old was 195 50 15


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

The more i scrolled the better it got. The new tires made a huge difference. :thumbup:


----------



## Junkyard Hero (Jan 18, 2005)

those are my play wheels lol the 13's are my daily wheels. i want to get some 175 50 13's for them though. next is a notch or tie rod flip. if a tie rod flip would fix it, i would rather do that then notch but i need to notch the CV regardless i wanna destroy 8v lips not 16v lips:laugh:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Not going to lie, I kinda like the 13's better than the 15's when aired out. Car looks great either way, good luck with that last inch :thumbup:


----------



## Blue MK2 (Jul 21, 2004)

amazing!

How does it handle and whats the ride comfort like? :beer:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Looking good Mat. Was nice to see the car this weekend at the ol school Bbq.
So when u wanna help me with my aba?


----------



## Junkyard Hero (Jan 18, 2005)

Blue MK2 said:


> amazing!
> 
> How does it handle and whats the ride comfort like? :beer:


ride is good even when super low. when super high its a bit bouncy but since i only do that to go through dips an speed bumps, and lifts its not that big of a deal 





dOWa242 said:


> Looking good Mat. Was nice to see the car this weekend at the ol school Bbq.
> So when u wanna help me with my aba?


i work every day till 6 by that time it is dark. this sunday i am hopefully going to NV to get my passat wagon so i wont be able to help this week end. maybe next?


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks awesome dude!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

looks awesome man, can i ask where you got and how much you paid for your 165/45s? Have you considered adding a spacer in the rear at all?


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Wish i would have had a camera at Wuste, sick car dude!


----------



## Junkyard Hero (Jan 18, 2005)

After wuste the car went off air back to coils and got a 20v it may be at wuste again this year unless I decide to go to bonelli


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

:heart: Good thing those tires are mine now :thumbup:


----------

